# Muzzle Bi Color Led



## David (Jan 28, 2020)

I everyone,
I just finished the Muzzle build, but i've got an issue with the bi color led.
I want it to works like when it's gated, the color is red and when the signal passes it's blue.
But the led stays with 1 color when it's gated and the second color is add to the normal color when i play. So i've got some kind of violet color when i play.
Is this a normal behaviour or did i missed something ?
Don't know if it's clear... ^^
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Robert (Jan 28, 2020)

That's correct.   The original behaves the exact same way. (Except Red/Green/Orange instead of Red/Blue/Violet)


----------



## David (Jan 28, 2020)

Thank you PedalPCB !
I dont own the original Zuul, so i wasn't sure about the real behaviour.
A great thank you for your reply.
That means that my build is correct, and it works like a charm. ?
Congrats for these awesome pcb's.


----------



## falzhobel (Jan 28, 2020)

I guess the only way to make it like a real "change" would be to add a very "bright" color to a "faded" one.


----------



## David (Jan 28, 2020)

This would make the job as it's seems to works good.
Thank you falzhobel !


----------



## David (Jan 30, 2020)

Just another question about the hook up of the Muzzle. 
Does the sidechain input and output are equals to the dec in/dec out of the ISP Decimator GString 2 ? 
Thank you !


----------



## Tornato (Feb 3, 2020)

David. Yes. That's correct


----------

